# New ad format?



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2023)

Just now, I noticed something different about the ads - they're no longer a banner style between posts, they're nearly full screen dropped into posts every other or every third post plus this random dropdown ad.

While I am not opposed to ads, since they provide revenue, these are savage on my phone. Not only do some take forever to load, thus stalling the page's loading, I click them as I'm scrolling down. I think I've accidently boosted the site's click revenue considerably today, too.

Is this just a test, or something that'll be around a while?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2023)

Yeah, I’m seeing that too.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 6, 2023)

It just shows me everything I was looking at last night.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 6, 2023)

working on it. something messed up right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 6, 2023)

should be cleanup up now. might be some cached code still around that will glitch it. but settings have been adjusted

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks, it seems to be fixed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 6, 2023)

GrauGeist said:


> Is this just a test, or something that'll be around a while?


was the google auto ads feature that just went crazy on putting up stuff. i disabled

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2023)

horseUSA said:


> was the google auto ads feature that just went crazy on putting up stuff. i disabled


Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Wednesday at 8:21 PM)

Thank you


----------

